# juwedailys



## lukluk (15. November 2008)

also ich habe ma die frage zu einem der juwedaylis ich habe nun eins angenommen und brauche nur noch eine eisenzwergische brosche kann mir wer sagen wo ich so eine herbekomme?

also ich weiß das die bei eisenzwergen droppeen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich eisenzwerge finde


----------



## paolo22 (16. November 2008)

hab mal ne frage: die juwedailys starten doch in dalaran? bei thomas timotheus, aber haben die irgendwelche voraussetzungen? lvl oder skilllevel?


----------



## Tahngarth (16. November 2008)

glaube 375er skill anforderung


----------



## lukluk (16. November 2008)

habe mitlerweile herrausgefunden das es die eisenzwege auf dem platou der titanen im heulenden fiord giebt


----------



## TheNew (19. November 2008)

Gehts nur mir so das keine neuen Dailys da sind? Konnte 2 machen und jetzt gibts bei dem Typ in dem Juwe Laden in Dalaran keine weiteren mehr....


----------



## Khalid (19. November 2008)

TheNew schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so das keine neuen Dailys da sind? Konnte 2 machen und jetzt gibts bei dem Typ in dem Juwe Laden in Dalaran keine weiteren mehr....



jop selbes problem.... es ist allerdings auch verdammt hart mit nur einer Marke pro tag auszukommen... wenn ich mir ansehe was ich davon alles kaufen kann/muss weis ich dass ich die dailys die nächsten Monate machen müsste um an alle rezepte zu kommen... weis jemand ob es nur diese eine juwedaily gibt oder gibts außerhalb von dalarn noch mehr?


~~Khalid~~


----------



## Ouna (19. November 2008)

lukluk schrieb:


> also ich habe ma die frage zu einem der juwedaylis ich habe nun eins angenommen und brauche nur noch eine eisenzwergische brosche kann mir wer sagen wo ich so eine herbekomme?
> 
> also ich weiß das die bei eisenzwergen droppeen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich eisenzwerge finde


www.wowhead.com


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

dank den abzeichen, hab ich mittlerweile schon 2 steinchen machen können, worauf manch einer neidisch is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke blizz für diese möglichkeit!


----------



## Esquan (19. November 2008)

Khalid schrieb:


> jop selbes problem.... es ist allerdings auch verdammt hart mit nur einer Marke pro tag auszukommen... wenn ich mir ansehe was ich davon alles kaufen kann/muss weis ich dass ich die dailys die nächsten Monate machen müsste um an alle rezepte zu kommen... weis jemand ob es nur diese eine juwedaily gibt oder gibts außerhalb von dalarn noch mehr?
> 
> 
> ~~Khalid~~



Ich hab die Rezepte bis jetzt nur überflogen: Sind das nicht eh alles die Rezepte für die "BOP-Steine"? Wenn ja, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn sich alle zu kaufen. 2-4 werden ja wohl für die meisten Klassen reichen.


----------



## Khalid (19. November 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rezepte bis jetzt nur überflogen: Sind das nicht eh alles die Rezepte für die "BOP-Steine"? Wenn ja, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn sich alle zu kaufen. 2-4 werden ja wohl für die meisten Klassen reichen.



nope wieter hinten in der liste findest du die ganzen "rargems" welche geschliffen BOE sind...

fraglich wäre ob man diese rezepte auch über Inidrops bekommt. Bis jetzt habe ich in Inis nur 2 Metarezepte gefunden aber noch keine boe-rargems. Dabei laufen wir aktuell fast 15 inis am tag...


----------



## Ouna (19. November 2008)

Angeblich droppen Rezepte auch bei Heroic Endbossen. Beim Questen hab ich gestern auch 2 blaue Juwirezepte gefunden.


----------



## Erothar (22. November 2008)

Hat einer von euch schon rausgefunden obs noch mehr dailys oder möglichkeiten gibt an die symbole ranzukommen. oder gibts nur den einen einzigen daily? weil die rezepte kosten ja symbole und die mats (drachenauge) kostet ja auch noch mal ein symbol.  weiß einer was???


----------



## Hunter1988 (23. November 2008)

Erothar schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon rausgefunden obs noch mehr dailys oder möglichkeiten gibt an die symbole ranzukommen. oder gibts nur den einen einzigen daily? weil die rezepte kosten ja symbole und die mats (drachenauge) kostet ja auch noch mal ein symbol.  weiß einer was???




http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/13.-373

schau ma unter diesem Link , da sind alle quests drin denke ich mal


----------



## MoneyGhost (23. November 2008)

Khalid schrieb:


> Dabei laufen wir aktuell fast 15 inis am tag...




Nanana, wenn da mal nicht Dr. Größenwahn zur Visite war...


----------



## Erothar (24. November 2008)

Hunter1988 schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/13.-373
> 
> schau ma unter diesem Link , da sind alle quests drin denke ich mal




mhh ja gut die dailys die da drin stehn sind die beim juwe lehrer und davon kannste pro tag imme rnur einen machen und das is pro tag immer von den 5ein unterschiedlicher. mhh trotzdem danke


----------



## Hothgar22 (10. Dezember 2008)

@Hunter1988 die verlinkten qs bekommt man alle beim Juwe lehrer in dalaran die ist zufällig ausgewählt und die kannst nur 1 pro tag machen genauso wie die herodaylies

mfg Hothgar


----------



## Hapinger (11. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht kann ich hier was klarstellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt die juwedailies aktuell nur in Dalaran und man kann auch nur eine pro Tag machen. Entsprechend bekommt man täglich auch nur ein Abzeichen, welches man wieder für Rezepte eintauschen kann.

Generell droppen Rezepte auch in Instanzen - schaut einfach mal bei den Loots in der Buffed.de - Datenbank nach.

Die Liste unter http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/13.-373 ist eine Auflistung der Dailies aus Dalaran und einer generellen Juwelenschleifer-Q um Steine perfektionieren zu können.

Es sind so viele Dailies, da es einfach verschiedene gibt und man täglich ne andere aus diesem begrenzten Juwe-Daily-Pool bekommt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Mongoose


----------



## wendigo (17. Dezember 2008)

Am ersten Tag gibts zwei "dailies", wobei ich glaube dass es ein bug ist, dass die erste Q ein blaues Ausrufezeichen hat. 

Ansonsten gibts genau eine Juwelier-daily am Tag, wie der Name "daily" schon nahelegt..

Was Blizzard da geritten hat... Wenn ich daran denke was Enchanter oder Lederverarbeiter für ihre Rezepte zahlen! Und als Juwelenschleifer soll ich 40 Tage dieselben debilen Dailies machen, allein um alle Metastein-Rezepte zu können? 
Bin so knapp davor, Juwelenschleifen mit meinem Jäger zu verlernen, bin auf 420 oder so.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Dezember 2008)

also hab nun Juwe mit meinem Twink angefangen.

Ok die lederer haben es gut außer mit den arktischen Pelzen aber die VZ müssen für ein Gutes Rezept 10 Traumsplitter auspacken.....

das finde ich wesentlich Heftiger als jeden Tag eine Daily zu machen. Is wie beim kochen halt.

LG Paci


----------



## wendigo (17. Dezember 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also hab nun Juwe mit meinem Twink angefangen.
> 
> Ok die Lederer haben es gut außer mit den arktischen Pelzen aber die VZ müssen für ein Gutes Rezept 10 Traumsplitter auspacken.....
> 
> ...




Wenn ich im ah poker ne halbe Stunde, mach ich so 500g am Tag, Traumsplitter kosten auf Blackhand  17g grade.. Und man kann sich das Gold dafür farmen wie man Lust hat, viel oder wenig.. aber ich MUSS nicht jeden Tag ne blöde daily machen. Finde es halt ungerecht, vor allem das nicht als Option zu haben sondern es zu MÜSSEN, sonst kann man halt kaum Rezepte. Man MUSS ja auch nicht das Netherschwingenzeug machen um ein episches Flugmount zu kriegen. Für die bop Steine für JC wären die Dailies okay gewesen, da macht man sich ja eh nicht alle.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Dezember 2008)

die juwedaily ist ja mal die beste die es gibt. schneller kann man garnicht gold machen^^ immerhin kann man die marke auch gegen eind rachenauge tauschen das bei uns im mom 400-500g im ah wert ist^^


----------



## Chyna (18. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> die juwedaily ist ja mal die beste die es gibt. schneller kann man garnicht gold machen^^ immerhin kann man die marke auch gegen eind rachenauge tauschen das bei uns im mom 400-500g im ah wert ist^^




ganz ehrlich - wer die juwi daily nicht macht, ist selber schuld. meistens droppt der erste - zweite gegner den gewünschten gegenstand

es  gibt nicht nur geniale bop steine  (z.b gediegenes Drachenauge vs gediegener himmelsaphir :  54 vs 24 ausdauer) massig rare rezepte für jederman(n) sondern auch schöne halsketten/ringe die man sogar - nach kaufen des rezeptes versteht sich - für JEDEN herstellen kann. Diese sind mmn t7 nivaeu und ein super start für naxx und co wenn man nicht unbedingt hunderte embleme des heldentums für entsprechende ringe ausgeben will.


----------



## Blaggi (20. Dezember 2008)

_Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde .. mit viel Glück kann man ja in Naxx Ketten erbeuten ( Zerissene Halskette ). Und diese Quest für Juwi´s geht auch mehrmals am Tag._


----------



## TheNew (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Artikel sogar noch schön kursiv und dann link einbinden und trotzdem falschen Namen nehmen - FAIL

2. Ja gibts auch außerhalb von Naxx mit VIEL GLÜCK

3. Kann man zwar mehrmal am Tag machen aber ich weiß ja nicht wie du mehrmals pro Tag Naxx farmen willst bzw nen World Drop angeln willst - FAIL


----------



## mccord (21. Dezember 2008)

^ ich weiß nicht ob du schonmal was von diesem auktionshaus gehört hast, aber man munkelt, dass man da manchmal die halsketten kaufen kann.


----------



## TheNew (21. Dezember 2008)

Ohja geil, Ich kauf mir die Kette für ca 750G (kosten sie alle bei uns) und dann verkauf ich das Dracheanue was ich duch die Kette bekomme für 600G! Man, geile Idee, gleich ma machen gehen! Danke dir...


----------



## mccord (21. Dezember 2008)

gern geschehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blizzard hat diesmal keine raren boe juwelier rezepte implementiert (die in bc auch bis zu 1500g kosteten), stattdessen haben sie die ketten ins spiel gebracht.
wer genug gold hat (und gold verdienen ist kein problem als juwelier wenn man sich nich dumm anstellt) kann sich schneller rezepte kaufen, wer arm ist muss halt warten.
dass die auf deinem server 750g kosten is natürlich nich schön für dich, aber die sind nicht auf jedem server so teuer und es lohnt sich doch immer mal wieder nachzuschauen ob welche günstig drin stehn...


----------



## TheNew (21. Dezember 2008)

und gleich der nächste Fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Epic Gems werden wohl erst später reinkommen, genauso wie bei BC wo sie nicht von Anfang an drinne waren! Wenn man also keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach mal die ..... halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (21. Dezember 2008)

wo hab ich denn von epischen steinen geredet (rar != episch)?
in wotlk wurden keine neuen worlddrop rare-designs eingeführt, die jeder looten und an juweliere verkaufen kann (wie z.b. http://www.wowhead.com/?item=31876 zu bc-zeiten), 
dafür wurden nun die halsketten implementiert.
die sind nich primär dazu da, dass du die gegen drachenaugen tauschst und diese mit gewinn verkaufst, 
sondern für juweliere die nen extra token haben wollen um sich schneller die designs in dalaran zu holen!
und wenn in paar monaten viele juweliere keine der designs mehr brauchen, wird sich auch der preis der halsketten an den preis der drachenaugen anpassen.


----------



## TheNew (21. Dezember 2008)

lol und was wenn ich dir jetzt sage das ich bisher in Sturmgipfel bereits 5 solche Rezepte gefunden habe`?


----------



## mccord (21. Dezember 2008)

TheNew schrieb:


> lol und was wenn ich dir jetzt sage das ich bisher in Sturmgipfel bereits 5 solche Rezepte gefunden habe`?


4 warens nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.wowhead.com/?items=9.10&fil...16;crs=67;crv=0
die droppen nur als juwelier (100% droprate) und sind beim aufheben gebunden...
gibt natürlich noch designs von bossen in instanzen und für ruf, die sind aber auch beim aufheben gebunden.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Dezember 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> 4 warens nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie jetzt, ich klopp als juwe den entsprechenden mob um und der hat sofort das rezept für mich oO


----------



## mccord (21. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie jetzt, ich klopp als juwe den entsprechenden mob um und der hat sofort das rezept für mich oO


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwielichtopal des verteidigers kann bischen dauern wenn du noch nicht die daily bei den s.v.hodir hast bei dem der hund die zwerge erschüffelt 
bei den spitzeln dropped er zu 100%, bei den anderen aufgeführten zwergen kann's etwas länger dauern


----------



## sTereoType (21. Dezember 2008)

na das gefällt doch^^ da ich zul drak eh gleich fertig hab(mit achievment versteht sich^^) werd ich dort wohl mal vorbei schauen


----------



## zwersch (23. Dezember 2008)

außer den ailys kann man noch symbole bekommen indem man kaputte halsketten repariert und abgibt, diese droppen random, aber sowas wird ja eher NICHT an den juwelier seines vertrauens weitergegeben , sondern lieber im ah verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaggi (23. Dezember 2008)

TheNew schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_1. Kanns dir egal sein ob ich kursiv, fett, unterstrichen oder sonstwie schreib ... und ob nun kaputte oder zerissene Halskette ... irgendwo stand sie als zerissene Halskette.

2. Ja gibts auch ausserhalb von Naxx, das hab ich vergessen, tut mir so sorry.

3. Es ging nicht darum ob *ICH* Naxx mehrmals am Tag farme oder angel, es ging um eine weitere Möglichkeit um an die Marken zu kommen.

In diesem Sinne ... erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten._


----------



## TheNew (23. Dezember 2008)

Dann schreib halt nicht noch dazu das man die mehrmals am Tag machen kann! Mit glück findest du 1mal im Monat sone Kette, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## duketerror (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja die droprate von der kette ist nicht gerade sehr berauschend!!!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. Dezember 2008)

Also Skill 375 muss man in jedem fall haben (aber 350 kann man Nordend steine lernen also no problem)

aber mindest level weiss ich noch nicht.Bin zur zeit 64 und kann sie noch nicht annehmen (Ausrufezeichen is noch silber)

LG Paci

&#8364;dith: bin 65 und kann die Quest in Dalaran und im Fyord für die Perfektion machen


----------

